# Knolly 29er



## vitaminc (22. November 2017)




----------



## stefanjansch (23. November 2017)

Bin schon auf Bilder gespannt. bei weniger Federweg hoffe ich auf ein steileres Sitzrohr und kleineren Zwischenraum oberhalb von Tretlager/Sitzrohr. Das hat mich bisher immer optisch gestört an den Knollys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abstrax (26. November 2017)

Frühjahr 2018 kommt der 120mm 29er in Alu. Danach soll die Enduro-Variante mit mehr Federweg und Abfahrtstauglichkeit kommen, in Alu und Plastik. Ich bin sehr gespannt


----------



## stefanjansch (26. November 2017)

Ich bin schon auf ein echtes Foto gespannt.


----------



## Abstrax (26. November 2017)

We have several new models coming in 2018, along with updates to every current model in our lineup. Our progression continues and we are very happy with the direction of our future product.— Noel Buckley, CEO and Chief Designer


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. Dezember 2017)

Das könnt in der Tat ein Killer werden.


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin auch schon richtig gespannt, könnte evtl. mein zweites Knolly neben dem Chilcotin für die Hometrails werden.


----------



## fauXpa5 (4. Januar 2018)

Kann irgendjemand Neuigkeiten liefern? Ich kann nichts Neues seit der Veröffentlichung in den "Knews" finden.
Bin schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## Sasse82 (4. Januar 2018)

Leider nein, die Geometrie Tabelle ist das Neueste was sie darüber veröffentlicht haben. Ich schaue regelmäßig auf dem FB Profil vorbei.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abstrax (4. Januar 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Kann irgendjemand Neuigkeiten liefern?



Nope, gibt nix neues. Der erste 29er soll "late spring", ich denke so April/Mai, rauskommen und wird ein Endorphin-Derivat sein. Im Herbst müsste dann ein Warden-Derivat rauskommen, 29er, in Carbon und Alu.


----------



## Sasse82 (4. Januar 2018)

Laut Knolly (Antwort auf Kommentar in FB) soll es aber auch das 120 mm Bike in Carbon geben.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (4. Januar 2018)

Abstrax schrieb:


> Nope, gibt nix neues. Der erste 29er soll "late spring", ich denke so April/Mai, rauskommen und wird ein Endorphin-Derivat sein. Im Herbst müsste dann ein Warden-Derivat rauskommen, 29er, in Carbon und Alu.


Ok, danke. Für mich ist "late spring" schon eine Neuigkeit. Dann muss ich jetzt nicht mehr jede Woche auf die Knolly Seite gehen und schauen, ob es was Neues gibt


----------



## Abstrax (4. Januar 2018)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Laut Knolly (Antwort auf Kommentar in FB) soll es aber auch das 120 mm Bike in Carbon geben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



korrekt  Habe ich oben etwas missverständlich hingeschrieben.


----------



## Abstrax (11. Januar 2018)

UPDATE: der neue 29er mit 120mm hört auf den Namen Fugitive, alternativ Fugitive LT mit 135mm. Im Frühjahr wird erst mal in Alu released, später Herbst dann die gleichen Modelle auch in Carbon.

Was dann danach kommt, lässt mich sehr gespannt sein! Auf jeden Fall mehr Federweg. Aber leider müssen wir uns noch etwas länger gedulden, als gedacht.

Fugitive


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Januar 2018)

Woher hast du die Info?
Ich habe mich inzwischen dazu entschieden doch ein Trail Hardtail statt ein Fully zu bauen. Passt dann ja zur Verschiebung. 
Aber interessiert was Knolly da raus bringt bin ich trotzdem.


----------



## Abstrax (11. Januar 2018)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info?



Du meinst, ob die Info verlässlich ist oder nicht? Naja, das werden wir dann auf jeden Fall sehen. Mehr möchte ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Januar 2018)

Ich wollte sie nicht anzweifeln. 
Ich dachte es gäbe irgendwo schon ein offizielle Meldung dazu und hätte dann gerne den Link gehabt. Aber wenn du die Infos inoffiziell bekommen hast auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (11. Januar 2018)

Das klingt ja gut. Ich bin weiter gespannt.


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Januar 2018)

@Abstrax 
Eine Frage noch, weißt du zufällig auch, ob das 29er eine 12x148 Boost Achse haben wird?
Falls ja, wären quasi alle Anbauteile meines wahrscheinlich neuen Trail Hardtails mit dem Knolly kompatibel und ich könnte irgendwann problemlos den Rahmen tauschen, falls ich es dann unbedingt haben möchte.


----------



## Abstrax (12. Januar 2018)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch, weißt du zufällig auch, ob das 29er eine 12x148 Boost Achse haben wird?



Das weiß ich leider auch noch nicht.


----------



## fauXpa5 (15. Januar 2018)

Gerade bei PB gesehen: "Knolly Fugitive

Knolly is on ever-shrinking list of companies without a 29er in their lineup, but that looks like it's going to change when the Fugitive arrives. With 120 millimeters of rear travel, 140mm up front and a relatively slack head angle, it falls into that all-round party-bike category – there's just enough travel to keep things interesting, especially in the techy bits. The Fugitive is expected to debut sometime in the spring, and according to Knolly, they have other 29ers in the works. Better late than never, as the saying goes."
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-eyecatchers-7-intriguing-new-bikes-opinion.html


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Januar 2018)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/knolly-moves-entire-lineup-to-157mm-spacing-157trail.html

Tja, da werden meine Komponenten vom Hardtail leider doch nicht so kompatibel sein.
Das Fugitive wird 12x157 und nicht 148 Boost bekommen.


----------



## Abstrax (17. Januar 2018)

• Multiple shock stroke length options on same frame.
• 29” wheels up to 2.6” tires.
• 27.5” wheels up to 3.2” tires.
• Adjustable geometry.

Hört sich doch nach der nächsten eierlegenden Wollmilchsau an. Next generation of sheps in wolfs clothing, haha 

135mm auf 29" x 2.6" Schlappen ist nicht wenig. Die Geos lassen einen fiesen AllMountain Ripper erwarten. Ich warte trotzdem auf etwas mehr Federweg


----------



## fauXpa5 (18. Januar 2018)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/knolly-moves-entire-lineup-to-157mm-spacing-157trail.html
> 
> Tja, da werden meine Komponenten vom Hardtail leider doch nicht so kompatibel sein.
> Das Fugitive wird 12x157 und nicht 148 Boost bekommen.


Interessanter Artikel. Nur wieder schade für Leute wie dich.
Ich kann da ganz unvoreingenommen heran gehen, da es mein einziges Mountainbike wäre/sein soll, als Allrounder eben. Daher ist Kompatibilität kein Thema, nur Ersatzteile/Upgrades. Da sollte sich vermutlich auch etwas tun, wenn jetzt neben Pivot auch Knolly 157 Mega Ultra Boost nutzt. Es werden vermutlich nicht die einzigen bleiben.

Weiß man schon wie viel Federweg an der Gabel beim 135mm Rahmen passt? 150 oder 160?! Hätte 150 gedacht, aber damit wären beide Modelle sich schon sehr ähnlich. Wobei das aktuelle Line-Up ja auch in kleinen Schritten mehr Federweg bietet.

Für mich scheint der 120mm Rahmen der passende. Hab schon Bock drauf. Hoffe es dauert nicht mehr lang.


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. Januar 2018)

Grundsätzlich sollen sie doch machen ... aber dann bitte gleich mit anderen Herstellern abstimmen und auf breiter Front jetzt komplett 157er durchsetzen. In der gesamte Bike-Industrie. Dann ist das Theater vom Tisch. ^^


----------



## pro-wheels (23. Februar 2018)

There you go
https://pinkbike.com/news/knolly-bikes-launches-fugitive-29er.html

Die Rahmen haben wir bereits letzten Monat geordert, sollen ende Mai eintreffen


----------



## vitaminc (23. Februar 2018)

schade, wenn ich nicht schon ne Transe fahren würde, wäre das wohl ein heißer Kandidat, auch wenn ich den Namen Fugitive echt lame finde: https://www.knollybikes.com/fugitivelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (23. Februar 2018)

Mir gefällt es! 
Ich werde es mir zwar vorerst nicht zulegen, da ich mir erst mal ein 29er Trail Hardtail aufbaue, aber vielleicht wechsle ich ja irgendwann den Rahmen. Abgesehen der Hinterradnabe sollten alle Komponenten kompatibel sein.

Rahmengewicht laut Homepage (mit Fox DPS) 3250 g, ohne Dämpfer dann vermutlich 3 kg.


----------



## Phil-Joe (26. Februar 2018)

Also grundsätzlich mal eine geile Karre! Das normale Fugi würde doch egtl. schon völlig ausreichen? Aber vermutlich wurde dann direkt die Version für die Enduro-Racer mit 135/150 drauf gepackt. Ansonsten reicht doch egtl. die Version mit gut genutzten 120/140 völlig aus, für so ziemlich fast alles, was man ihm antun möchte. ^^


----------



## playbike (2. März 2018)

Finde kein Foto von der Seite, komisch!
Aber vom ersten Eindruck gefällt es ganz gut. Wär was...


----------



## zet1 (10. März 2018)

Die ersten Fugitive sind schon unterwegs...  Bald im Shop antestbereit...  Erste fahreindrücke also bald hier...


----------



## pro-wheels (10. März 2018)

zet1 schrieb:


> Die ersten Fugitive sind schon unterwegs...  Bald im Shop antestbereit...  Erste fahreindrücke also bald hier...


Die ersten Fugitive treffen frühstens Juni/ Juli ein...nichts ist da unterwegs... bitte keine falsche infos veröffentlichen


----------



## zet1 (11. März 2018)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Die ersten Fugitive treffen frühstens Juni/ Juli ein...nichts ist da unterwegs... bitte keine falsche infos veröffentlichen


Dann sind wir anscheinend früher dran als ihr....


----------



## zet1 (11. März 2018)

Aktuelle Info zum Liefertermin "May out of Factory..."...  Anscheinend schon das erste delay


----------



## black-panther (12. März 2018)

Servus,
auf Kundenfang bitte im Bikemarkt gehen, nicht im Hersteller-Forum 

Danke,
Chris


----------



## Abstrax (12. März 2018)

black-panther schrieb:


> Servus,
> auf Kundenfang bitte im Bikemarkt gehen, nicht im Hersteller-Forum
> 
> Danke,
> Chris



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (16. September 2018)

Gibt's schon Erfahrungsberichte? 
Könnte an nen Large Rahmen kommen (ist dann in 2-3 Wochen da) aber ich weiß echt nicht so Recht mit 29". 

Will was verspieltes haben... Und ob da 29" so gut sind? 
Bisher auch noch nie 29" gefahren leider... Ein 29" Harstail wäre aber auch ne Überlegung wert


----------



## zet1 (18. September 2018)

Bin das Yeti Sb55,  das Pivot Switchblade und das neue Mondraker Foxy carbon  in 29 gefahren.  Tour, technische trails und auch Bikepark...  Alle drei sehr wendige Bikes,  wo man 27,5 nicht vermisst. 

Bei 29" kommt es auf die Kettenstreben Länge an und leichte laufräder...  Alle drei obigen haben kurze Kettenstreben. 

Das erste fugitive kommt nächste Woche anscheinend hier bei uns an nun hoffentlich endlich,  versprochen würde es uns. Wird dann gleich ebenfalls getestet...


----------



## DerohneName (18. September 2018)

Gut gut- habe mir nen Large reservieren lassen beim Piotr. 

Bin gespannt- auf Pinkbike kommt auch bald ein Test. 
Geo schaut echt gut aus und der Rahmen ist in den Gulf Farben sowieso geil.  (Oder doch das dunkle rot?)


----------



## Oldskul (19. September 2018)

Hab mir ein Fugitive LT in Black Cherry (Größe L) bestellt. Werde ich wahrscheinlich mit ein paar polierten Teilen (zB Formula Cura) aufbauen. Meine einzige "intensivere" 29er Erfahrung hatte ich mit einem Banshee Phantom gemacht und die war durchwegs positiv ... bin also echt schon aufs Fugitive gespannt!
Mein Delirium wird daher demnächst hier in den Bikemarkt gestellt ... nur falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt, der wen kennt ...


----------



## DerohneName (19. September 2018)

Oldskul schrieb:


> Hab mir ein Fugitive LT in Black Cherry (Größe L) bestellt. Werde ich wahrscheinlich mit ein paar polierten Teilen (zB Formula Cura) aufbauen. Meine einzige "intensivere" 29er Erfahrung hatte ich mit einem Banshee Phantom gemacht und die war durchwegs positiv ... bin also echt schon aufs Fugitive gespannt!
> Mein Delirium wird daher demnächst hier in den Bikemarkt gestellt ... nur falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt, der wen kennt ...


Rahmen einzeln? Und Preisvorstellung bitte


----------



## DerohneName (19. September 2018)

Aber warum das Deli verkaufen?
Deli für den Bikepark und das Fugitive für alles andere.

Das Deli ist zwar geil aber hier im Wienerwald wie ein DHler....fährt einfach überall drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (20. September 2018)

Ich bin das Delirium als normales tourenbike gefahren zb... Auch kein Problem, damit kommt.man auch 1800hm hoch problemlos... Das Delirium wird nicht weniger agil sein als das neue fugitive so glaube ich... Aber mal sehen.


----------



## DerohneName (20. September 2018)

Hmm hinten mit dem Push Dämpfer ist das Deli halt schon mehr DHler als Enduro- ja es geht gut bergauf aber Brauch halt Speed. 

Wsl ist das Endorphin für den Wienerwald die bessere Alternative. Das ist kürzer und wendiger


----------



## pfalz (21. September 2018)

Ich klink mich mal hier ein, das LT steht rechtweit oben auf meiner Liste, neben dem Warden...29" oder 27,5", das ist die Frage...


----------



## DerohneName (22. September 2018)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ich klink mich mal hier ein, das LT steht rechtweit oben auf meiner Liste, neben dem Warden...29" oder 27,5", das ist die Frage...


Hmm was möchtest du mit dem Bike machen? 
Das Fugitive geht sicher besser bergauf dafür sicher nicht so wendig bergab... Hat auch  15mm mehr Reach. 
Alle Knollys sind extrem gute Kletterer- sogar mit meinem Delirium bin ich mit 42er Kettenblatt zum Hackeln raufgekommen (war zwar kacke anstrengend) und technisch bergauf geht auch soo gut weil der Hinterbau dem Boden folgt und nicht rumhoppst. 

Machst mit keinen von beiden was falsch ... Warden bekommst du halt zu guten Konditionen hier im Bikemarkt


----------



## pfalz (22. September 2018)

Hi,



DerohneName schrieb:


> Hmm was möchtest du mit dem Bike machen?
> Das Fugitive geht sicher besser bergauf dafür sicher nicht so wendig bergab... Hat auch  15mm mehr Reach.



Das ist genau der Punkt . Es gilt das, was ich als 'Vorteile' des Fugitive sehe (Überrollverhalten, Laufruhe) gegen das die des Warden (Wendigkeit, verspeilter(?)) abzustimmen. Bisher bin meine bikes immer eher auf der verspielten Seite gefahren, allerdings haben mich die Tests um das Ibis Ripmo etwas aus der Spur gebracht (aber ich bin ein Freund von Alu-Rahmen...). Der Einsatzbereich ist, auf neudeutsch, zwischen Trailbike und Endurotour angesiedelt: Hochtreten und mit Spass abwärts, sowohl hoch als auch runter gerne mal technisch / ein wenig Stolperbiken.

Knollys probefahren ist halt auch so ein Ding, da findet sich wenig...


----------



## DerohneName (22. September 2018)

Hmm schwere Entscheidung. 
Da passen beide sicher sehr gut. 
Bist du schonmal ein 29er gefahren? 
Würde vorher mal eins testen, vielleicht taugt dir das doch gar nicht. 

Ansonsten: 
Fugitive hat den neueren Rahmen mit extra Blind.Bling (157 Trail, neue Anlenkwippen) Staufach für Shimano Schaltung. 
Und moderne Geo, als mehr Platz. 
Das Warden bekommst du um die 2200-25000 in Highend Ausstattung. 

Vllt ein Warden mit Stahl und Luftdämpfer, je nachdem was du fährst? 

Habe momentan doch nicht genug Geld-Zurück daher wird's eher nix. 
Bei mir war's aber Endorphin vs Fugitive. 


Was noch cool ist: Canfield Riot/Toir... 414mm Kettenstreben bei nem 29er sind ne Ansage...aber weniger Reach als Fugitive


----------



## pfalz (22. September 2018)

Bisher noch nie 29er gefahren, fahre sogar noch 26"  (ein ION G13 in XL von nem Kumpel mal auf dem Parkplatz mal gerollt, ist aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar...ich bin mit 178cm eher in der Richtung M angesiedelt)), auch so ein Punkt, da muss ich mir mal was von gängigeren Vertretern dieser Spezies suchen mit ähnlicher Geo, was man wenigsten mal proberollen kann...

Weisst Du, wie das Warden mit dem 200er Dämpfer mit eher schweren Fahrern passt (so ca. 100kg fahrbereit)?

Canfield schau ich mir mal an, Danke für den Tip...


----------



## DerohneName (22. September 2018)

pfalz schrieb:


> Bisher noch nie 29er gefahren, fahre sogar noch 26"  (ein ION G13 in XL von nem Kumpel mal auf dem Parkplatz mal gerollt, ist aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar...ich bin mit 178cm eher in der Richtung M angesiedelt)), auch so ein Punkt, da muss ich mir mal was von gängigeren Vertretern dieser Spezies suchen mit ähnlicher Geo, was man wenigsten mal proberollen kann...
> 
> Weisst Du, wie das Warden mit dem 200er Dämpfer mit eher schweren Fahrern passt (so ca. 100kg fahrbereit)?
> 
> Canfield schau ich mir mal an, Danke für den Tip...


Hmm leider nicht- aber das Delirium sollte jetzt nicht so viel anderes sein- mit ner 450er Valt Feder war's relativ hart mit 85-88kg fahrfertig bei mir. 
Mit ner 500 oder 550 sollte das aber locker passen. 
Luftdämpfer keine Ahnung- frag am besten die Jungs bei Knolly. 

Hehe dann ist der Sprung auf 29 echt Groß- guter Freund ist überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen mit 29er... Meinte viel zu träge und unhandlich (und er fährt aber schon sehr schnell und aktiv). 

Meine Favoriten sind eh Canfield und Knolly- das Balance hat 650b und ab 2017 ne überarbeitete Geo bekommen (bissl mehr Reach kurz gesagt und bisschen flacher). 

Canfield hat wsl den besten Hinterbau am Markt-Mann die zwei Brüder haben Jahrzehnte lange Erfahrung und machen das als Leidenschaft, genauso wie Noel bei Knolly.... Da kommen halt nur gute Bikes bei raus ohne Schnickschnack. 

Vlt gibt's ja nen Restposten von Balance Rahmen irgendwo


----------



## zet1 (18. Oktober 2018)

So... Here it is... Schlussendlich nach sehr langer Wartezeit.


----------



## pro-wheels (29. Oktober 2018)

Auch wir haben endlich die ersten Rahmen bekommen... Black Cherry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (29. Oktober 2018)

Konntest Du den Rahmen schon mal wiegen?Mir gefällt das Fugi recht gut, hätte aber Bedenken zwecks Wartungsfreundlichkeit der vielen Lager!


----------



## zet1 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte bisher mehr als fünf im Eigengebrauch,  bisher keine Probleme mit den sehr guten Lagern!! 

Das sehe ich als kein Gegenargument also


----------



## zet1 (29. Oktober 2018)

Leicht sind sie nicht, ich hab nur ein xl in raw hier zum wiegen,  alles.andere in komplettbikes verbaut bereits...  Gewicht komplett in m oder L etwa 14,5kg mit artgerechten Teilen, also mit ein wenig tuning und Geld auch unter 14,...


----------



## pro-wheels (29. Oktober 2018)

playbike schrieb:


> Konntest Du den Rahmen schon mal wiegen?Mir gefällt das Fugi recht gut, hätte aber Bedenken zwecks Wartungsfreundlichkeit der vielen Lager!


Hallo
In Large 3290gr
Lager machen generell keine Probleme.
Auf den Rahmen hast du wieso Lebenslange Garantie


----------



## zet1 (30. Oktober 2018)

Knolly Fugitive Raw Orange in XL mit Fox DHX2 mit SLS Feder hat gewogene 4,44 kg

Die 3290g zweifle ich helich gesdagt an, soviel kann nicht um sein, vor allem da Raw ja auch keinen Lack drauf hat...mit welchem Dämpfer habt ihr gemessen, mit Steckachse und aller Hardware oder ohne...?


----------



## pro-wheels (30. Oktober 2018)

zet1 schrieb:


> Knolly Fugitive Raw Orange in XL mit Fox DHX2 mit SLS Feder hat gewogene 4,44 kg
> 
> Die 3290g zweifle ich helich gesdagt an, soviel kann nicht um sein, vor allem da Raw ja auch keinen Lack drauf hat...mit welchem Dämpfer habt ihr gemessen, mit Steckachse und aller Hardware oder ohne...?


ohne Dämpfer, reiner Rahmen, Raw - Lrg


----------



## zet1 (30. Oktober 2018)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> ohne Dämpfer, reiner Rahmen, Raw - Lrg


dachte ichs mir doch


----------

